# Sony struggling to keep PS5 cost down



## subcon959 (Feb 14, 2020)

According to Bloomberg Sony is finding it difficult to maintain the $399 mark with it's new console, with a price point of $450 to $499 looking more likely.

It makes me wonder if convergence with PC's is a wise move, or if Nintendo has the better strategy to keep specs more modest and concentrate on fun gaming instead?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Feb 14, 2020)

PC is still the way, you just don't target 4K if you want things cheaper. Like maybe Lockheart is doing.

"Fun games" alone do not sell Nintendo systems, strong gimmicks do.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 14, 2020)

People always expecting new gen to cost the same price as prior gen, say they won't buy it at the higher price point, then buy one on release day.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

even if was 500 quid stil a good price compared to hundreds mor youd hav to pay for a pc with hardly any difference and the hassle of configuring games and settings-plug and play way to go-dont kno what yr on about re fun games are you saying thers hardly any on ps4 bit of a stupid statement saying tht


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 14, 2020)

I had to cut my post short so chose the word fun to represent my sentiment, but what I really meant was focus on playability over graphics. Its possible to do both of course but not cheaply, and there needs to be a lower cost option for quality gaming that doesnt involve a phone.


----------



## wartutor (Feb 14, 2020)

Shit i was expecting to put a thousand on it. Hell at that cost i will preorder 3 of them.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

thers no excuse for not having enough money for the latest console - you get like 5 6 years to put by few hundred quid thts not difficult its just people dont think - so ther doesnt need to be a lower cost option of anything


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> thers no excuse for not having enough money for the latest console - you get like 5 6 years to put by few hundred quid thts not difficult its just people dont think - so ther doesnt need to be a lower cost option of anything


That's a short-sighted way to look at things there's always a need for lower cost options. Not everyone lives the same life you do and they have every right to be catered to as much as you do. I don't buy into the whole gaming is a luxury thing.. everyone deserves a way to play the latest games or see the latest movies. Give them a PS5 Lite without 4K and ray tracing.


----------



## uyjulian (Feb 14, 2020)

Who remembers the PS3's launch price


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 14, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> According to Bloomberg Sony is finding it difficult to maintain the $399 mark with it's new console, with a price point of $450 to $499 looking more likely.
> 
> It makes me wonder if convergence with PC's is a wise move, or if Nintendo has the better strategy to keep specs more modest and concentrate on fun gaming instead?



I dont mind for this cost since you have plenty time to save money. It is okay if they have PS4 backward compatibility but if they also have PS1,PS2, and PS3 (I doubt) on PS5 as well then 599 will be worth. Otherwise, 450 to 499 sounds right.

For PC.. Yes and no. I'm into God of War and it wont be on PC.. Many other games that aren't available on PC and wont be on PC. So I m stick with PS things, thought.

For Nintendo .. I cannot care. Nintendo Switch is going to be my last one unless they won me over for 3rd party AAA fully supporting or Nintendo is not getting mine.



subcon959 said:


> I had to cut my post short so chose the word fun to represent my sentiment, but what I really meant was focus on playability over graphics. Its possible to do both of course but not cheaply, and there needs to be a lower cost option for quality gaming that doesnt involve a phone.



I am into for both .. Not just playability. It doesn't mean anything. Sony all the way. SONY IS THE BEST! Nintendo is.. BLEH.. They dont know how. Look at failed N64, Nintendo Game Cube, Wii, and Wii U. BLEH.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> That's a short-sighted way to look at things there's always a need for lower cost options. Not everyone lives the same life you do and they have every right to be catered to as much as you do. I don't buy into the whole gaming is a luxury thing.. everyone deserves a way to play the latest games or see the latest movies. Give them a PS5 Lite without 4K and ray tracing.


I'm not rich I only work part time but I put cash by even if you do 10 quid a month -noone has the right for anything unless it's water so start saving small amounts of cash and youl be rewarded with the stuff you want when the time comes - and what's the point of a lite what's its gonna be 100 quid cheaper soz but its just not worth it as consoles come around every 5 6 years


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> its just not worth it as consoles come around every 5 6 years


That is exactly why I don't think it's good value. At least a PC can be upgraded to an extent but consoles (that are now no longer unique and interesting but just basically PC's) are just throw away hardware. I can't believe I'm saying it but it almost seems like a subscription based model is the way to go (I've always hated subscription based models). Make it like the black box the cable company provides. They replace the box after a few years when better tech is available and all you have to do is keep paying the monthly bill. Just to be clear, I don't mean streaming.. just normal digital downloads.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> That is exactly why I don't think it's good value. At least a PC can be upgraded to an extent but consoles (that are now no longer unique and interesting but just basically PC's) are just throw away hardware. I can't believe I'm saying it but it almost seems like a subscription based model is the way to go (I've always hated subscription based models). Make it like the black box the cable company provides. They replace the box after a few years when better tech is available and all you have to do is keep paying the monthly bill. Just to be clear, I don't mean streaming.. just normal digital downloads.


Lol look how old the original ps4 is the games are not so much different from a top end pc - the last of us still looks and plays great compared to anything out ther- and yeh you may hav to buy an extra console like the Pro but you can exchange yr original ps4 with it if money is an issue-so the ps5 wil prob follow tht route but again if save its affordable-I do think yr overthinking about the cost of stuff and saying its no longer unique does it matter I'm sure you've had a good time playing the games and surly thts enough


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> even if was 500 quid stil a good price compared to hundreds mor youd hav to pay for a pc with hardly any difference and the hassle of configuring games and settings-plug and play way to go-dont kno what yr on about re fun games are you saying thers hardly any on ps4 bit of a stupid statement saying tht



Just stop already with the PC costs hundreds of $$$$ more & the "hassle" of configuring games nonsense. Overblown bullshit. As an example, my PC is probably valued at $300-$400 TOPS, and it will blow away any current gen console in a heartbeat. And the "hassle" business is a complete non-issue. It's much more of an upgrade than a downgrade as you're trying to push it off as.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Just stop already with the PC costs hundreds of $$$$ more & the "hassle" of configuring games nonsense. Overblown bullshit. As an example, my PC is probably valued at $300-$400 TOPS, and it will blow away any current gen console in a heartbeat.


Blow away lol you act like yr 2 gens ahead-I kno nothing re building a pc so show everyone here yr specs and how much each part cost and let them decide how much mor powerful it is than a ps4 pro and what games show off its true power


----------



## emigre (Feb 14, 2020)

Numerous things to talk about in this thread. In a nutshell:

PC>>>Consoles

There is a lower-cost option for quality gaming that doesn't involve a phone. It's called a Fire Tablet.

Sony can afford to sell the system at a loss (aka $400). Continue to push PS+ which is $$$ for something that should be free and on software. Not ideal but they've done it before with PS3 and at least it won't be that painful like dat cell processer.

Wii U sucks.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 14, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> concentrate on fun gaming instead


That's always the best move. When did it stop being the best move?


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't find $500 unreasonable, $600 is the price that makes me cringe.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2020)

Ooh some top notch DANTENDO fanboying/industry shilling/apologetics today. I wonder if it ever gets boring.

Anyway I wonder how much of this is chasing the 4K dream. 4x time the numbers of pixels plus a meaningful improvement and now having to do a loss leader that only comes good in the 3rd of so year...

I will come back when there are games, hacks for it or it otherwise proves its worth. Maybe the new xbox will do something. That or should just get a PC as they are pretty painless these days (not that it bothered me even when they weren't), and will likely come with more games even if I ignore backwards compatibility of the PC.


----------



## JustBrandonT (Feb 14, 2020)

The next generation console should NOT cost the same as the previous generation. That's stupid af.
If you can't afford the latest console, wait until you can. A SLIM version always comes out.

To the guy saying his PC costs $300-400 and *blows away *a PS4 Pro or XBox One X, as a builder, I call BS.
The RX580 costs around $400 CAD (it's maybe around $160 now since the 5600XT got released this year).
The 1060 costs around the same price.
The CPU will cost anywhere between $300-400 CAD for a good one ($150 for entry-level)
The monitor will cost.
The board will cost $100-$200 CAD.
The RAM will cost $200-300 CAD.
The PSU and Cooling will cost $100-200.

Translated to USD that's already around: $500 USD if we take the lowest prices (not including monitor, mouse, keyboard, SSD or HDD).
So shut up with your lies.

Even if you went ENTRY level everything and spent the minimum amount possible AND did the mail-in rebates (which almost no one does).. https://pcpartpicker.com/guide/XQscCJ/entry-level-intel-gaming-build or https://pcpartpicker.com/guide/DHTwrH/entry-level-amd-gaming-build
(Please note, none of the links above even have cooling or PSU included)

It will cost a $500 USD (after mail-in-rebate, not including the monitor, mouse, keyboard, headphones/speakers, Windows license key, cooling, PSU, etc)

To even have the audacity to make such claims without posting the specs of your PC is beyond me.

How are you guys even comparing with such biased views.. a PC to a console. Let's be real, an entry level PC isn't going to play the latest games for 5 years like a console would.. but it would allow you to do other every day life stuff too so that's a PLUS for PC.

It would be quite very reasonable for the PS5 to cost $500. On ALL the platforms, the cost of games are high anyway. So if you can't afford a console at $500, good luck buying the damn games that cost $80-100 anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2020)

As long as it's not the nightmarish PS3 price then they're okay. $499.99 is a reasonable price for launch, and then the price eventually drops.

That's the thing, if you buy early, you pay more, but you also play sooner than most (if that's your thing).


----------



## Larsenic (Feb 14, 2020)

JustBrandonT said:


> The next generation console should NOT cost the same as the previous generation. That's stupid af.
> If you can't afford the latest console, wait until you can. A SLIM version always comes out.
> 
> To the guy saying his PC costs $300-400 and *blows away *a PS4 Pro or XBox One X, as a builder, I call BS.
> ...



Ok, this is a pretty unfair comparisson, you shouldn't include a monitor or headphone and speakers the same as you don't include the TV cost in the console price. Any PC today can connect to a TV just as easily as a console, and wireless mouse and keyboard are dirt cheap. As for cooling, unless you overclock most PC components work great out of the box without need of additional cooling solutions.
Of course a game console at $500 is still cheaper than a gaming PC, at first glance. So leaving aside all the other stuff you can do with a computer, suppose you only use the computer for gaming. I wonder how much cheaper it is on the long run. Games are more expensive on console as a general rule, and you can only buy compatible or original accesories, wich are also more expensive. You have to pay for multiplayer too.
Also, you have emulation and almost complete backward compatibility on PC. As a plus on the console side you have the software tailor made for the system (on PC you sometimes have to deal with shoddy ports), the exclusives and the convenience of a dedicated gaming device.
For me, even if it's more expensive at first, in the value for money department the PC always wins. I still have a 4 year old GTX 970 that runs quite well at 1080p with console-like quality.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 14, 2020)

Even so we all know there will be a better model of the said console. So might aswell just wait and see how things play out.
PS4 support aint going away anytime soon either.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2020)

$399


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I will come back when there are games


Didn't you say the same thing with the ps4-is 2447 games not enough for you https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_4_games


----------



## ChibiMofo (Feb 14, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> even if was 500 quid stil a good price compared to hundreds mor youd hav to pay for a pc with hardly any difference and the hassle of configuring games and settings-plug and play way to go-dont kno what yr on about re fun games are you saying thers hardly any on ps4 bit of a stupid statement saying tht



Folks like you act like a high-end PC has no other use other than to play games. I compose music on mine using very large instruments (NI Kontakt) in real time. I can also edit and process 4K video. And I get to do all those other PC things stunningly fast. What else can you do with a PS4/PS5?

The answer is nothing. It's a game machine/media center. If you do nothing but button mash your whole life, and judging by your grammar I'd say there's a pretty good chance of that, then stick to a simple to use little console. The rest of us have no trouble justifying a far more powerful PC that is capable of running far better - and far more - games.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 14, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Folks like you act like a high-end PC has no other use other than to play games. I compose music on mine using very large instruments (NI Kontakt) in real time. I can also edit and process 4K video. And I get to do all those other PC things stunningly fast. What else can you do with a PS4/PS5?
> 
> The answer is nothing. It's a game machine/media center. If you do nothing but button mash your whole life, and judging by your grammar I'd say there's a pretty good chance of that, then stick to a simple to use little console. The rest of us have no trouble justifying a far more powerful PC that is capable of running far better - and more - games.


We wasn't talking about about other uses -and people like you need growing up mate not me - criticising ones grammar is pathetic lol this is the internet not a fkin English exam and I'm sure you understood what I wrote-and I hav nothing against pcs I'm just saying thers not much difference in gameplay or looks from a ps4 pro to a £800 pc


----------



## Rahkeesh (Feb 15, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> That is exactly why I don't think it's good value. At least a PC can be upgraded to an extent but consoles (that are now no longer unique and interesting but just basically PC's) are just throw away hardware. I can't believe I'm saying it but it almost seems like a subscription based model is the way to go (I've always hated subscription based models). Make it like the black box the cable company provides. They replace the box after a few years when better tech is available and all you have to do is keep paying the monthly bill. Just to be clear, I don't mean streaming.. just normal digital downloads.



Microsoft already is doing this. Between that and Lockheart, that is the company to follow if you want lower prices. They are the ones trying to get in there and fill that void Sony is leaving.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Didn't you say the same thing with the ps4-is 2447 games not enough for you https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_4_games


Numbers=/= quality.
I go wandering around game shops fairly often and see not even a fraction of what made the 360, and PS3 when it stopped failing, as enjoyable as they were. I am pretty sure you could skip this entire generation and not have missed out on much of anything.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 15, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Numbers=/= quality.
> I go wandering around game shops fairly often and see not even a fraction of what made the 360, and PS3 when it stopped failing, as enjoyable as they were. I am pretty sure you could skip this entire generation and not have missed out on much of anything.


I got work tomorrow so no time to debate this and I don't particularly want to debate it lol thers games out ther just look a bit mor plus you got realise it's mor digital now than ever before


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I got work tomorrow so no time to debate this and I don't particularly want to debate it lol thers games out ther just look a bit mor plus you got realise it's mor digital now than ever before


Download games or not I have similarly not seen anything floating around online or on the PS store either, nor would anything of that amazing quality remain download only.

To that end I am back to there essentially being nothing out there worth upgrading from PS360 for if you do not need the absolute shiniest graphics and wish to sacrifice gameplay to do it, much less enough to warrant dropping big boy money on something.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 15, 2020)

This won't be popular but I don't care. I'm not talking to any one person btw but it's cool if you love PC gaming, but do you need to bring it up in every thread about a console ever? This thread has nothing to do with PC gaming, it is about PS5. If you aren't interested in a PS5, then go game on your PC you don't belong in this thread. You are not going to convince anyone that wants a PS5 not to buy one so it's kind of pointless. Millions and millions of people will buy PS5 just like they did every other Playstation console.If there was a thread about some new high tech PC coming out some of you might find it kind of annoying if people were in it saying PS5 is better and in that situation they'd be wrong to do that in your thread about PC.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 15, 2020)

remember the ps3 launch price? that was a nightmare and the scalping on ebay for months i seen them sell as high as 1k+ on ebay


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2020)

Yeah I'm not surprised.  They were smoking crack if they thought they could keep the price of an 8K-capable console modest.  It's going to cost at least $500 and it still won't deliver on everything they've promised.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 15, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Shit i was expecting to put a thousand on it. Hell at that cost i will preorder 3 of them.


That’s only if you get the family pack that comes with one extra controller and a remake of sonic and tails.


----------



## wartutor (Feb 15, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> That’s only if you get the family pack that comes with one extra controller and a remake of sonic and tails.


Damn guess all i need now is the family to play it with  and shit this isnt no portinto we get triple A releases with the big dogs. Seriously though nintendo needs to bring the damn mario and shit wtf. Last mario was a make your own and was still higher $ than a AAA Title. Wheres my mother fuckin money nintendo. Want me to work for ya need to pay my ass


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Even so we all know there will be a better model of the said console. So might aswell just wait and see how things play out.
> PS4 support aint going away anytime soon either.


"PS5 Pro" but you're going to have to wait a few years.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> remember the ps3 launch price? that was a nightmare and the scalping on ebay for months i seen them sell as high as 1k+ on ebay


they were 1k AUD at launch here no BS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> 8K-capable console modest


lol don't make me laugh 8K my ass what at 15fps ultra LOW settings?!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol don't make me laugh 8K my ass what at 15fps ultra LOW settings?!


Hey, it'll definitely do 8K!

In games like Minesweeper.


----------



## GBADWB (Feb 15, 2020)

the ps3 launch price was what it was becuase it was the cheapest bluray player on release, as well as it contained the ps2 processor for backwards compatibility. the latter was later removed. Sony wanted to push the bluray spec with the ps3, and it worked.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 15, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Blow away lol you act like yr 2 gens ahead-I kno nothing re building a pc so show everyone here yr specs and how much each part cost and let them decide how much mor powerful it is than a ps4 pro and what games show off its true power



Okay. I can do that, I have zero problems with that. But if I do... will you kneel down, kiss my feet, and admit you were full of shit? I'll just start with this... 2nd hand MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X (6 GB) - $130. Are you ready to call it quits yet little fella?


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 15, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Okay. I can do that, I have zero problems with that. But if I do... will you kneel down, kiss my feet, and admit you were full of shit? I'll just start with this... 2nd hand MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X (6 GB) - $130. Are you ready to call it quits yet little fella?


You took yr time to reply so hav you just made stuff up lol and I hav no idea about tht mayb others can check


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 15, 2020)

And what is tht just a graphic card lol


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 15, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You took yr time to reply so hav you just made stuff up lol and I hav no idea about tht mayb others can check



Made up because I took my time to reply? LMFAO!!!!! I replied the moment I logged in today. Sorry I don't live my life waiting for your reply, so that I can reply back instantly. Do I need to take a picture of the inside of my tower, along with a piece of paper with my screen name, plus a 2nd hand parts list of everything in it, along with prices for you? Smh. My god, do some SIMPLE research. And yeah, just a GPU. Which happens to be THE most expensive component in my entire PC. Keep trying though & you'll just continue to embarrass yourself.

Edit:

i5 2500k (running at 4.3 GHz) - $30
GTX 1060 - $115 (My prior $130 price mentioned was including shipping)
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo - $15
32 GB G.Skill Ram - $80
Corsair 850 Watt Power Supply - $45
CoolerMaster Haf X case - $45
ASUS P8Z86-V Pro Gen3 Motherboard - $70

Based on what someone could buy every component in my PC for right now at 2nd hand prices. And it would be $50-$75 less if a person sat and waited on a better deal instead of buying right this second. And it crushes the PS4 Pro that I ALSO own. So yeah, $325-$400 -/+. All it would take you is a quick eBay or used PC parts dealer search. Now sit down, son. You've been proven to be full of crap.

Edit 2: Oops. Forgot the hard drives. Guess I better add another $500 to the price for a 1TB HD. Because you know, it costs HUNDREDS more to build a PC that will beat a PS4 Pro.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 15, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Made up because I took my time to reply? LMFAO!!!!! I replied the moment I logged in today. Sorry I don't live my life waiting for your reply, so that I can reply back instantly. Do I need to take a picture of the inside of my tower, along with a piece of paper with my screen name, plus a 2nd hand parts list of everything in it, along with prices for you? Smh. My god, do some SIMPLE research. And yeah, just a GPU. Which happens to be THE most expensive component in my entire PC. Keep trying though & you'll just continue to embarrass yourself.


 When ps4 pro was released the equivalent pc would of cost around 700 dollors so for gaming only sony better value thts all I want to kno https://www.gamespot.com/articles/we-built-a-pc-using-ps4-pro-specs-how-does-it-perf/1100-6443491/


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 15, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> When ps4 pro was released the equivalent pc would of cost around 700 dollors so for gaming only sony better value thts all I want to kno https://www.gamespot.com/articles/we-built-a-pc-using-ps4-pro-specs-how-does-it-perf/1100-6443491/



See my edit to my previous post. What it cost when it came out is at this point in time 100% irrelevant. You're also basing your flawed theories upon some notion that everyone buys pc parts brand new. It's amusing that even after you've been proven wrong, you continue to try to spin things every which way, with zero acknowledgement that you've been proven wrong. I was saying that a PC can be built for NOT hundreds more, that will crush a current gen system, and I proved that fact to be correct. Keep going though. You're pretty amusing at this point.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 15, 2020)

I was expecting 500-600, though I was slightly hoping for a popular ps4 game thrown in for free.



JustBrandonT said:


> The next generation console should NOT cost the same as the previous generation. That's stupid af.
> If you can't afford the latest console, wait until you can. A SLIM version always comes out.
> 
> To the guy saying his PC costs $300-400 and *blows away *a PS4 Pro or XBox One X, as a builder, I call BS.
> ...



I agree completely. To add to what you said, even if, even if you replicated the same parts regardless of price, you'd have large OS overhead and less optimized code (more general) robbing your system resources. Meaning in order to replicate the power of a dedicated console like the ps5 on a PC, you'd have to have much stronger hardware on the PC. And this is not bringing in the fact AMD stripped some of the...parts which work for a general PC but not for gaming, in order to get more out of the hardware...and the gap widens even more. I'm slightly fuzzing over the complexity, but yeah. it'll be a while before a PC can safely compete with the xbox or ps5 without the most expensive of setups and tweaks.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 15, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Made up because I took my time to reply? LMFAO!!!!! I replied the moment I logged in today. Sorry I don't live my life waiting for your reply, so that I can reply back instantly. Do I need to take a picture of the inside of my tower, along with a piece of paper with my screen name, plus a 2nd hand parts list of everything in it, along with prices for you? Smh. My god, do some SIMPLE research. And yeah, just a GPU. Which happens to be THE most expensive component in my entire PC. Keep trying though & you'll just continue to embarrass yourself.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Sure but the problem is that I loved some sory games that aren't for PC like God of War games. I will stick with PS4/PS5. Can't wait. Save your money now because you are going to have plenty time to wait.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 15, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Sure but the problem is that I loved some sory games that aren't for PC like God of War games. I will stick with PS4/PS5. Can't wait. Save your money now because you are going to have plenty time to wait.



But I AM a Sony person. I've owned nearly every Sony system to date, including the PS Classic. The Vita & PSTV are the only ones I never had. I am not a PC Elitist. Haha. I LOVE Sony consoles. I was just pointing out that it absolutely does not cost hundreds more to build a PC that is superior to a PS4 Pro.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 15, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> But I AM a Sony person. I've owned nearly every Sony system to date, including the PS Classic. The Vita & PSTV are the only ones I never had. I am not a PC Elitist. Haha. I LOVE Sony consoles. I was just pointing out that it absolutely does not cost hundreds more to build a PC that is superior to a PS4 Pro.



Good to know that and you re absolutely right. I know what you mean. Yeah. I dont understand why either. *¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## JustBrandonT (Feb 17, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> i5 2500k (running at 4.3 GHz) - $30
> GTX 1060 - $115 (My prior $130 price mentioned was including shipping)
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo - $15
> 32 GB G.Skill Ram - $80
> ...



It's made up because you literally went to Ebay (not amazon, not any computer stores, not any quality stores online like NewEgg or Mike's Computer Shop, or Swappa or anything.. You went to Ebay knowing it'll have prices cheap enough for you to BS on these forums), searched for the Cheapest possible GSkill RAM and picked it from the TOP of the list: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...XGSkill+32+GB.TRS0&_nkw=GSkill+32+GB&_sacat=0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-PC...068005?hash=item4212bab725:g:GgwAAOSwt0FeRcFh

Which is exactly that one. It's the ONLY one that is 80$ and used.. and it's also the only one for that price that even comes close to the PS4's memory modules. For the other parts, you scrolled down enough to find the cheapest possible price to post on these forums even though there are higher prices listed for the same parts.

Secondly, DDR3? Are you kidding me? 1600Mhz? Lol.. "*Blows away*" PS4.. Why do you lie?
I too can go to Ebay and find parts from years ago and claim that I own them and that's what my PC contains and blows PS4 away. I can also say that I got them for the current price that they are on ebay right now.

You have literally scoured the internet for parts that are cheap in price and similar or better than the specs of parts within the PS4 Pro and posting it as if you bought them for that price..
Overclocked to 4.3 Ghz with a shit cooler like that. Lol..
Your CPU has 4 cores. The PS4 Pro has 8..
GPU has 6GB GDDR5.. PS4 Pro has 8GB GDDR5

First of all, if your PC was even built when the PS4 came out, the price would be way higher than what you are quoting right now..

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/3hdCZf

That PC *currently* costs $1000 (NOT including the CPU).. if buying from the places listed (can possibly find them on some other sites for cheaper but f*** buying from ebay)
No one buys a freaking used 1060 GPU for $80 in 2020 (on ebay which is the only place that has it that price) and compares it to a 2013 console.. Your GPU (if your story is even true), has been through hell mining shit coins in the last 5 years. You sure as hell didn't get it for that price years ago either.

Don't compare your shit PC with 2020 prices to a PS4 in 2013 or even 2016 (pro). You didn't pay what you claim. Not with those mining prices on parts anyway. And if you built such a trash PC in 2020 (that *BARELY* compares to the PS4 PRO), you can't go around comparing it to a PS4 from 2013/2016 and claiming it blows it away.

So the question is:
WHY DO YOU LIE.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 17, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they were 1k AUD at launch here no BS


it was like $699USD here at gamestop at launch (had an 80G 4 usb phat)


----------



## nero99 (Feb 17, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Blow away lol you act like yr 2 gens ahead-I kno nothing re building a pc so show everyone here yr specs and how much each part cost and let them decide how much mor powerful it is than a ps4 pro and what games show off its true power


I’ve got some of my pc specs for you. RTX 2080 super, 32GB ddr4 clocked at 4400Mhz, 18TB of storage, 4TB of gen 4 pci-e NVME m.2 storage, a Ryzen x570 MSI creators motherboard, a Ryzen 9 3950X, and the best part, my set up is liquid cooled. Far more powerful than any console ever made. Cost me only $2700. But again, tell me how console is better than pc you pleb.


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 17, 2020)

nero99 said:


> I’ve got some of my pc specs for you. RTX 2080 super, 32GB ddr4 clocked at 4400Mhz, 18TB of storage, 4TB of gen 4 pci-e NVME m.2 storage, a Ryzen x570 MSI creators motherboard, a Ryzen 9 3950X, and the best part, my set up is liquid cooled. Far more powerful than any console ever made. *Cost me only $2700*. But again, tell me how console is better than pc you pleb.



Didn't you just answer your own question? You paid $2700, which will be like the cost of 5 or 6 PS5s. Go brag about your PC somewhere else moron this is a thread about the PS5 nobody cares about your overpriced PC.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 17, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> even if was 500 quid stil a good price compared to hundreds mor youd hav to pay for a pc with hardly any difference and the hassle of configuring games and settings-plug and play way to go-dont kno what yr on about re fun games are you saying thers hardly any on ps4 bit of a stupid statement saying tht



I honestly feel bad for anyone that takes you seriously... I also feel bad for you if you believe that a $500 system can't be matched by a similarly priced PC, if not beaten. The only saving grace for buying a Playstation these days is the games. The experience is objectively worse, even if you don't agree, than just playing on a PC.

That being said, I do respect that people like their plastic box of choice. I just can't wrap my head around your ignorance.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 17, 2020)

I am still more leaning to buy Xbox Series X (but in the end I try to buy all systems), and I expect it for 600€.
I personally don't see a problem with the PS5 being 500€... I still will probably buy it later.
But if it costs 400€ I would -perhaps- get it day one instead of the Series X.

I think those price levels are to be expected TBH.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 17, 2020)

nero99 said:


> I’ve got some of my pc specs for you. RTX 2080 super, 32GB ddr4 clocked at 4400Mhz, 18TB of storage, 4TB of gen 4 pci-e NVME m.2 storage, a Ryzen x570 MSI creators motherboard, a Ryzen 9 3950X, and the best part, my set up is liquid cooled. Far more powerful than any console ever made. Cost me only $2700. But again, tell me how console is better than pc you pleb.


Yr the pleb mate I'm comparing price of the pro - all tht money spent and its a bit mor powerful than what Sony did with the pro few years ago - show me the games tht look and play so superior to god of war last of us zero dawn tht blows away the pro -as said before I nothing against pcs and its great to hav best pc about but all tht money spent I expect more of a difference but pcs aren't just for games thts why ther priced mor than consoles so yr paying over the top if using just for games but if can afford then thts great happy gaming we all want nicer graphics and better framerates but for tht price difference I expect 8k games lol but of course we're not ther yet

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> I honestly feel bad for anyone that takes you seriously... I also feel bad for you if you believe that a $500 system can't be matched by a similarly priced PC, if not beaten. The only saving grace for buying a Playstation these days is the games. The experience is objectively worse, even if you don't agree, than just playing on a PC.
> 
> That being said, I do respect that people like their plastic box of choice. I just can't wrap my head around your ignorance.


It all started with the guys comment re his 400 quid pc would blow away the ps4 pro and soz mate if something is gonna blow away the ps4 pro then it has to be least 8k


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd still rather buy a PS5 than an Xbox, but it still depends on what games are available; I didn't enter the PS4 scene until the Pro came out, and by then quite a few games were either already out or were close to. My favourites were Spyro: Reignited (except for Spyro 3) and Persona 5, really, though I did also like the beginning of Watch_Dogs, enjoyed Assassin's Creed Origins, and tried plenty of other games.

Considering the $450-$550 (I imagine) price tag is a one-time investment, it's not _that_ bad in my eyes.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 18, 2020)

JustBrandonT said:


> It's made up because you literally went to Ebay (not amazon, not any computer stores, not any quality stores online like NewEgg or Mike's Computer Shop, or Swappa or anything.. You went to Ebay knowing it'll have prices cheap enough for you to BS on these forums), searched for the Cheapest possible GSkill RAM and picked it from the TOP of the list: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...XGSkill+32+GB.TRS0&_nkw=GSkill+32+GB&_sacat=0
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-PC...068005?hash=item4212bab725:g:GgwAAOSwt0FeRcFh
> 
> ...



So, let me get this straight. eBay prices are not real prices. They are fake, made up prices. You are dumber than a box of rocks. Mining coins? I don't even know how the fuck to use bit ANYthing. So we can cancel that one out right off the top of the bat. You are making a bunch of purely made up assumptions. I provided facts, parts, prices a person can buy them for, everything you fucking need. And you're still an arrogant, ignorant jerk accusing me of making things up and lying. Sorry that MY pc blowing MY ps4 pro out of the water butt hurts you to fucking death. Shouldn't I be the one upset about it, if anyone? Since I own them both? Last of all. IT DOES NOT MATTER WHAT IT COST WHEN RELEASED. That was not what the discussion was about. You're injecting that shit all on your own, just like the bitcoin bologna and most of the other tripe falling out of your mouth. I will break it down in the most simple terms for you, then I am finished with this crap.

1) I very simply stated that you can build a PC for NOT hundreds more than the cost of current gen systems, that will blow away a current gen system. New gen consoles are nearly a year away yet. People are still buying PS4's and XB1's. I said NOTHING about "You can build a PC for the same price as a BRAND NEW GEN CONSOLE ON RELEASE DATE,, that will blow away the console." More injection all on your own. That's on you, buddy. NOT me.

2) You can factually build a PC for NOT hundreds more than the cost of current gen systems, that will blow away a current gen system. This is pure fact, and you are trying to debunk it with some shit about eBay prices are made up. LMFAO!!!! Can't make this up kids.

End of fucking story. Say what you wish. I'm out.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 18, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> So, let me get this straight. eBay prices are not real prices. They are fake, made up prices. You are dumber than a box of rocks. Mining coins? I don't even know how the fuck to use bit ANYthing. So we can cancel that one out right off the top of the bat. You are making a bunch of purely made up assumptions. I provided facts, parts, prices a person can buy them for, everything you fucking need. And you're still an arrogant, ignorant jerk accusing me of making things up and lying. Sorry that MY pc blowing MY ps4 pro out of the water butt hurts you to fucking death. Shouldn't I be the one upset about it, if anyone? Since I own them both? Last of all. IT DOES NOT MATTER WHAT IT COST WHEN RELEASED. That was not what the discussion was about. You're injecting that shit all on your own, just like the bitcoin bologna and most of the other tripe falling out of your mouth. I will break it down in the most simple terms for you, then I am finished with this crap.
> 
> 1) I very simply stated that you can build a PC for less than the cost of current gen systems, that will blow away a current gen system. New gen consoles are nearly a year away yet. People are still buying PS4's and XB1's. I said NOTHING about "You can build a PC for the same price as a BRAND NEW GEN CONSOLE ON RELEASE DATE, for the same price, that will blow away the console." More injection all on your own. That's on you, buddy. NOT me.
> 
> ...


I think it's a matter of ideal scenarios (cheap used ebay price) shouldn't be presented as common. For common, you click on "sold" sorting and look at the median selling price for what you are looking for. That's a better way of presenting used options.

But yes, given the ps4 is approaching 7 years old, and the hardware within the original ps4 was not cutting edge when it was released, I don't find it difficult to believe at all you can build a current PC with specs that are far superior for about the same price with some patience. The trick is figuring out how much more the ps4 can do with its specs when compared to a current PC when the same amount of cash is dumped into it. It's a fun topic, for sure.

It should be noted that a specialized hardware component will tend to do better than a generalized one in that thing its specialized in. The ps4 pro will be able to get more out of the equivalent general PC hardware because it's not quite the same hardware. There will be various...bits of components removed and streamlined. I'm glossing over things, but basically you remove the generalized bits and replace it with only those bits you need, meaning you can squeeze out far more performance with the same hardware. This is why the requirements for a PC game, when compared to the same ps4 game, are quite a bit higher than the ps4 specs. It's a bit complicated to get into, but basically the power used so your PC can do nearly anything you want, is instead, on the ps4, used just for gaming and bare-bones OS stuff. The overhead on a general PC OS like windows or OSX, along with other stuff, are also far higher to serve that function of general use.

PS5 will be difficult to compete with for a few generations of processors for many reasons, some of which I just talked about. Ya'll are talking a bit past each other I think  it's a fun topic though, so try not to escalate too much.


----------



## Roshy (Feb 18, 2020)

uyjulian said:


> Who remembers the PS3's launch price


599 US dollars 8) (I still have the rithm of that video on my mind)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 18, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> I think it's a matter of ideal scenarios (cheap used ebay price) shouldn't be presented as common. For common, you click on "sold" sorting and look at the median selling price for what you are looking for. That's a better way of presenting used options.



I'm willing to have a sensible convo about it with others. Done caring about anything the other guy had to say, lol. Anyway... that method may be a more accurate way of getting "common" prices, but for me personally, sorting by lowest price is the way to go to find a better deal & also looking at common prices that also have the "Or Best Offer" option. I'm not sure why anyone would buy at a common price when a lower price for the exact same item is available. So NOT looking at the common price is also every bit as valid. There is nothing "made up" in the slightest of ways, about a lower price. As was being implied by another party.


----------



## JustBrandonT (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks like you don't even understand what I meant by your GPU has been through the gutter in the last 5 years.
I meant, when you buy such a GPU, someone else was already mining with that GPU religiously. That's why the price is so insanely cheap on Ebay. A GTX 1060 for $80 is something NO ONE will buy for that exact reason (except maybe.. you). Unless you're willing to spend $80 on a GPU that's gonna fail anytime soon. You're way better off doing mail-in rebates on parts.

What kind of person goes around saying: "I can build a current gen PC that blows away a 7 year old console" for the price of the console at its release date 7 years ago. By that statement alone, no one will take you serious. When PS5 comes out, I'd like to see you build a PC of better specs for the same price. That's the entire point of the thread. People were arguing that it's hard to build one at the same price as ~$500 or w/e that will beat it on release date.. and that it's not much to pay to be able to play the latest games for the next 5-6 years with almost zero configuration. You building that PC ain't gonna play games on it for then *next* 5-6 years.

No one is asking about your dusty PC build in 2020 to compete against a 7 year old console. So yeah, going to Ebay and picking the lowest possible price for parts and going around bragging that you beat the PS4's specs is down-right disingenuous.


"Just stop already with the PC costs hundreds of $$$$ more & the "hassle" of configuring games nonsense. Overblown bullshit. As an example, my PC is probably valued at $300-$400 TOPS, and it will blow away any current gen console in a heartbeat. And the "hassle" business is a complete non-issue. It's much more of an upgrade than a downgrade as you're trying to push it off as."
​The only person to ever compare a PC build in 2020, against a console build in 2013.
I shall compare my 970Evo M.2 to the 3.5in Floppy disk too.
I will compare my x86_64 6700K to the Commodore 64's 6510 and brag how badly I beat it in order to prove that it's just over "Overblown bullshit" and its release price ridiculous.

Ridiculous.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2020)

It's kinda sad that we can't just all unite as gamers instead of these incessant platform wars. I guess it mirrors a lot of other facets of life in 2020 though. It's a pity.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 22, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Hey, it'll definitely do 8K!


"New! Console plays at *8K RESOLUTION*[upscaled720i]"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



subcon959 said:


> It's kinda sad that we can't just all unite as gamers instead of these incessant platform wars. I guess it mirrors a lot of other facets of life in 2020 though. It's a pity.


But then we'd get a monopoly which is significantly worse than the oligopoly we have.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 22, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> "New! Console plays at *8K RESOLUTION*[upscaled720i]"


And of course it supports 120Hz signal ouput! (actual gameplay framerate may differ)


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 22, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> And of course it supports 120Hz signal ouput! (actual gameplay framerate may differ)


360 fps menus (idle) and infinite fps black screens.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 22, 2020)

The ps5 will sell 8 million machines on launch day thts all you need to kno


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 22, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> even if was 500 quid stil a good price compared to hundreds mor youd hav to pay for a pc with hardly any difference and the hassle of configuring games and settings-plug and play way to go-dont kno what yr on about re fun games are you saying thers hardly any on ps4 bit of a stupid statement saying tht


Dammit he's right y'know! Well, in 2005 he was anyway, have you even touched a PC for gaming since? 
I actually built a PC that could outperform a PS4 for about 300 quid ....on the same month the PS4 launched!
And the latter half, well there you go again thinking everyone should think the same way you do. Opinions man....I also, despite owning one, don't rate the PS4, playing it less than Xbox One (which I've gone off too), my PC and of course the Switch.

Anyway let's give Sony a bit of slack and allow them a $500 price tag, especially for what is clearly a generational leap of a console over the PS4. I find this $400 sweet spot bollocks just that, I mean when the PS1 released you could buy a Mars bar for 2 and 6*, nowadays they're fukkin 80p and half the size!
(* - I actually don't know what 2 and 6 means - my mum keeps saying it  We're going back to the Noahs Ark days with that one, but I do remember Mars bars being about 35p back in the 90s! And about twice the size!)


----------



## Zyvyn (Feb 22, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> According to Bloomberg Sony is finding it difficult to maintain the $399 mark with it's new console, with a price point of $450 to $499 looking more likely.
> 
> It makes me wonder if convergence with PC's is a wise move, or if Nintendo has the better strategy to keep specs more modest and concentrate on fun gaming instead?


I mean I was willing to pay up too $500


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 22, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Dammit he's right y'know! Well, in 2005 he was anyway, have you even touched a PC for gaming since?
> I actually built a PC that could outperform a PS4 for about 300 quid ....on the same month the PS4 launched!
> And the latter half, well there you go again thinking everyone should think the same way you do. Opinions man....I also, despite owning one, don't rate the PS4, playing it less than Xbox One (which I've gone off too), my PC and of course the Switch.
> 
> ...


You kno the saying hav a break hav a kit kat I think you should hav a break hav a Mars bar to rest the nonsense coming out Yr brain lol - I don't need to defend the ps4 as we all kno it's the best selling console of this generation and so wil be the ps5 for the next


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> the ps4 as we all kno it's the best selling console of this generation and so wil be the ps5 for the next


Do we know that about the PS5? Every console maker had some serious flops over the years and MS is likely going to come out swinging with a lot put into it/riding on it (they already tasted victory with the 360 and in doing so controlled the game market for another however many years).



mightymuffy said:


> Anyway let's give Sony a bit of slack and allow them a $500 price tag, especially for what is clearly a generational leap of a console over the PS4. I find this $400 sweet spot bollocks just that, I mean when the PS1 released you could buy a Mars bar for 2 and 6*, nowadays they're fukkin 80p and half the size!
> (* - I actually don't know what 2 and 6 means - my mum keeps saying it  We're going back to the Noahs Ark days with that one, but I do remember Mars bars being about 35p back in the 90s! And about twice the size!)


Is it a generational leap if it takes however many years it will be and they just pick some half nice off the shelf hardware?

The $400 sweet spot (or $400 plus online, plus a game, and because I am clearly out of my mind then another controller for two player games) is something I would have to investigate. Perception of the cost, disposable income (not so much of that around these days), perceived value, what said money will get you outside of games, what said money will buy as a present for kids

Also 2 and 6 probably means 2 shillings and 6 pence. If you do want to get lost in the weeds http://projectbritain.com/moneyold.htm

As for mars bars 35p seems steep, especially if you were oop north. Even ignoring that I don'tn particularly like the taste they always seemed like a false economy to me so I never went in for them -- same money could get you a whole bunch of sweets from a jar (even more if you got sour pips or aniseed), or maybe a milky way or two, possibly a flake and not a milkybar as the only ones around here were giant. If you were completely lacking taste then maybe two curly whirlys, or even more fudge bars. I would say something about Freddos in that but they were not actually that bad and still cost 10p at that point.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 22, 2020)

This thread has gone into complete fkin madness lol what has chocolate bars got to do with the ps5 -oh yes I forgot I'm gonna order one of these right now and I think everyone else should do the bloody same thing lol https://www.friars.co.uk/chocolate-c1/novelty-chocolate-c9/friars-chocolate-games-controller-p1234


----------



## smf (Feb 23, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> This thread has gone into complete fkin madness lol what has chocolate bars got to do with the ps5



You don't know about Freddo bars?

https://www.proactiveinvestors.co.u...ic-indicator-youve-never-heard-of-212978.html


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

smf said:


> You don't know about Freddo bars?
> 
> https://www.proactiveinvestors.co.u...ic-indicator-youve-never-heard-of-212978.html


No I kno nothing about this stupid freddo indicator I didn't kno they still existed as last time I bought one was prob around the ps1 days


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow a sense of humour failure instead of the just shilling/unmitigated apologetics. Your range is widening. Not sure for the better but hey.

Anyway it seems I missed out on hypothetical PC building. Never really had trouble making a PC that would play all the same games as the console (probably better, even if you ignore PC having mods, better networking and superior controls) for around console prices. Gets even easier if you add in the console's online bill, a game and a controller, further still if you figure you are going to have a PC either way and thus you get an extra £200 or so that you would have dropped on internet + office machine and are now north of £500.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Wow a sense of humour failure instead of the just shilling/unmitigated apologetics. Your range is widening. Not sure for the better but hey


The what has what has chocolate got to do with the ps5 was being humorous as you can see I said lol in the sentence - don't worry one day youl learn how I speak


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> don't worry one day youl learn how I speak


Given you seemingly can not type for shit and make a point of it I hope not, even if it does take me 5 times longer to parse your witterings than most other things I read on here (even the "I have not used English since I learned it in school 10 years ago and am making an honest effort with machine translation to ask for help with my flash cart that I don't understand either" crowd I tend to have an easier time with).
Also I thought lol had long since lost all meaning.

Lots of love
FAST6191


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Given you seemingly can not type for shit


I can actually type 70 wpm in an official typing test but as this is not a typing test or an English exam I couldn't giv a cows arse - I think next time I'll type ass as its shorter


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I can actually type 70 wpm in an official typing test but as this is not a typing test or an English exam I couldn't giv a cows arse - I think next time I'll type ass as its shorter


If you are trying to communicate your point and not come across as a cunt, or be a cunt to those that do not have English as a first language such that they can infer what you mean, then an honest try at proper spelling and grammar does go a long way.

As for ass rather than arse if you want to be a polite American (seriously, ass became adopted in America as it was deemed less vulgar) then far be for me to stop people from making a fool of themselves.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If you are trying to communicate your point and not come across as a cunt, or be a cunt to those that do not have English as a first language such that they can infer what you mean, then an honest try at proper spelling and grammar does go a long way.
> 
> As for ass rather than arse if you want to be a polite American (seriously, ass became adopted in America as it was deemed less vulgar) then far be for me to stop people from making a fool of themselves.


I'm not trying to be anything - everyone has ther own typing style it's like Jackie chan wouldn't tel bruce Lee how to fight lol and vice versa and mine is perfectly understandable after a few mins to anyone if ther learning English - and thts rich coming from you yes you hav a massive vocabulary and I appreciate what you hav learnt but it would take some users here until ther grey to understand yr words lol


----------



## JayMathis (Feb 23, 2020)

I think Sony wants to charge $599, but they're afraid to after PS3.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 23, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> I think Sony wants to charge $599, but they're afraid to after PS3.


It's going to be really interesting to see who announces the price first, and then if the other company undercuts them or not (some people perceive higher price as higher quality so it's not a straightforward decision).


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> It's going to be really interesting to see who announces the price first, and then if the other company undercuts them or not (some people perceive higher price as higher quality so it's not a straightforward decision).


Tht doesn't happen in the video game industry - I think mor people would buy a playstn even if 100 quid mor and slightly less powerful than new xbox just because the xbox has stupid names for ther machines


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I'm not trying to be anything - everyone has ther own typing style it's like Jackie chan wouldn't tel bruce Lee how to fight lol and vice versa and mine is perfectly understandable after a few mins to anyone if ther learning English - and thts rich coming from you yes you hav a massive vocabulary and I appreciate what you hav learnt but it would take some users here until ther grey to understand yr words lol


That is possibly the worst analogy I have heard in a while on so many levels.
Martial arts, especially Bruce Lee's stuff (seriously look up his philosophy and everything that led to jeet kune do), is usually all about compare and contrast, and if someone has something better than you then you go learn it/get it taught. Likewise watch the behind the scenes of any number of Jackie Chan films and you will see him and the martial artists on set learn and debate things.
Beyond that this is not martial arts; you are attempting to convey a message, and frequently not to native

How do you know yours is perfectly understandable? Most people can read what they themselves wrote. On the flip side any language learner or studier anywhere will tell you that slang, typos, malformed expressions and idioms are some of the hardest things to get to grips with in doing languages. If anecdote works as well then if you credit me with some capability in the language then I am telling you what you write is slow and tedious to read at very best and requires serious active thought regardless.
I realise I am not without flaws in this arena either (my penchant for verbosity and flowery phrasing tending to make things harder than might be ideal for those not already versed in such patterns of speech), however I try to hold it back and will go again if I failed to do so. To be defiant in it would just be a dick move.



DANTENDO said:


> Tht doesn't happen in the video game industry - I think mor people would buy a playstn even if 100 quid mor and slightly less powerful than new xbox just because the xbox has stupid names for ther machines


Is this the same thing as the Wii U failed because of its name?


----------



## smf (Feb 23, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> No I kno nothing about this stupid freddo indicator I didn't kno they still existed as last time I bought one was prob around the ps1 days



I didn't know they'd bought them back in the 90's.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> That is possibly the worst analogy I have heard in a while on so many levels.
> Martial arts, especially Bruce Lee's stuff (seriously look up his philosophy and everything that led to jeet kune do), is usually all about compare and contrast, and if someone has something better than you then you go learn it/get it taught. Likewise watch the behind the scenes of any number of Jackie Chan films and you will see him and the martial artists on set learn and debate things.
> Beyond that this is not martial arts; you are attempting to convey a message, and frequently not to native
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna block you I'm sick of yr negative views especially around the video game industry plus I really can't be arsed to read yr long winded msgs as ther so dull to me - don't mean to be rude but thts how it is


----------



## nine0nine (Feb 23, 2020)

shut up, you fucking moron.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Also 2 and 6 probably means 2 shillings and 6 pence. If you do want to get lost in the weeds http://projectbritain.com/moneyold.htm
> 
> As for mars bars 35p seems steep, especially if you were oop north. Even ignoring that I don'tn particularly like the taste they always seemed like a false economy to me so I never went in for them -- same money could get you a whole bunch of sweets from a jar (even more if you got sour pips or aniseed), or maybe a milky way or two, possibly a flake and not a milkybar as the only ones around here were giant. If you were completely lacking taste then maybe two curly whirlys, or even more fudge bars. I would say something about Freddos in that but they were not actually that bad and still cost 10p at that point.



 - quality post by FAST again! Yeah fukk the PS5 waffle, lets talk about Mars bars! I remember King Size Mars Bars, not that Duo bollocks they do now, being 25p, but that was late 80s, so to generalise (and maybe factor in posh Southerners!) I stabbed at 35p for the PS1 launch in 1995 ...was actually waiting for the topic to derail into 'but the PS1 was only £300 at launch' picky bastard comment, but thankfully gbatemp delivers again!
Yeah I don't like Mars bars much myself, it's just the common point of reference whenever mother decides to complain about the price of stuff these days! Y'know: 'How much?!?! I remember when you could get a Mars bar for 2 and 6!!' 

Anyway. resisting the urge to continue down that road (we could be here all night!), the jump in CPU power, combined with the move to ssd drives, kind of still leans me on the side of forgiving Sony for a possible $500 rrp... we all know a 1TB ssd costs a lot more than, err, 2 and 6.... (shit I can't stop myself!) and that change from the usual mechanical hdd will provide a generational AT LEAST jump. Also the Ryzen/Zen2 based cpu is in a completely different league from the rather-garbage-at-launch Jaguar setup found in the PS4... Even the gpu, while the mooted figure of 9.2Tflops doesn't sound that much over the 4.3 found in the PS4 Pro, will still perform even better in reality: Digital Foundry's recent gpu tests pitted a newer Navi based card with pretty much the same tflops count as an older model and the newer card was at least 20% more powerful. (Plus there's the hardware ray-tracing, whatever that actually turns out to be)
So I think the more premium price is justified this time. And who knows, maybe Sony have their own Lockhart style base model that focuses more on 1080p gaming, and comes with a probable sub-$400 rrp to boot..


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2020)

On this drive size business then I am always wary of things here -- cars, phones, consoles (see the 360), even hard drives before people started sticking things in caddies, USB drives for a while (everybody I knew had a SD reader/CF reader + associated card if they needed more than a word document transfer stick) and more have all tried pulling a fast one.

As for the specs. Hopefully we get something nice, and not maps shrunk even further down so gameplay level wise I start seeing the cracks like we do with N64 games (especially after someone explains, it, I will have to find that video I saw on mario kart 64). I am still not convinced it is anything other than an in place upgrade as it well to contemporary hardware. If they want to launch 4k into the sun and maybe come back when people actually care* then I am OK with that.

*I might be persuaded to care if they give me 4 player split screen such that we all have nice 1080p screens.



DANTENDO said:


> I think I'm gonna block you I'm sick of yr negative views especially around the video game industry plus I really can't be arsed to read yr long winded msgs as ther so dull to me - don't mean to be rude but thts how it is


If the game industry does not want my negative views they should not be so easy to be negative about. I was having a righteously great time for decades until later in the day of the 360 (PS3 had also sort of caught up by then so I imagine people could have had some fun there too if they have the odd shaped hands required to hold a PS3 controller at length) and then they have decided to continually faceplant in shit this last generation.
That said the game industry is big enough and ugly enough that it does not have to concern itself with what I think. They will probably continue to make games, and if they do get a nice round of big boy bankruptcies and basically a proper crash (not going to happen) then there are still thousands of games already out there, homebrew devs and mod makers that will keep anybody reading this sitting in new games until they die.


----------



## depaul (Feb 23, 2020)

Sony could optimize about 100 $ with a simple trick: Instead of one big SSD, they could design the base model for instance with : 500 GB SSD and 1 TB HDD.

Because games usually feature big media files (intro FMV,...) and with the advent of 4k / 8k contents those FMV will easily become overkill for the valuable expensive SSD. So they could design PS5 with dual drives : SSD for game executables, textures,.. and HDD to store movies.

This idea is already implemented to PCs market.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 24, 2020)

depaul said:


> Sony could optimize about 100 $ with a simple trick: Instead of one big SSD, they could design the base model for instance with : 500 GB SSD and 1 TB HDD.
> 
> Because games usually feature big media files (intro FMV,...) and with the advent of 4k / 8k contents those FMV will easily become overkill for the valuable expensive SSD. So they could design PS5 with dual drives : SSD for game executables, textures,.. and HDD to store movies.
> 
> This idea is already implemented to PCs market.



Or consumer mode, driveless and you buy your own but I think too many people would complain.


----------



## uyjulian (Feb 27, 2020)

WarioWaffles said:


> Or consumer mode, driveless and you buy your own but I think too many people would complain.


I bet people bought the Xbox 360 with the separate HDD add-on
Also, I bet people bought the separate HDD unit for the Playstation 2


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 11, 2020)

NO E3 reveal


----------



## dudephanith (Mar 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> thers no excuse for not having enough money for the latest console - you get like 5 6 years to put by few hundred quid thts not difficult its just people dont think - so ther doesnt need to be a lower cost option of anything


Unless, you didnt buy games for all those years.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 13, 2020)

dudephanith said:


> Unless, you didnt buy games for all those years.


Gamers if they think just a little bit can either hav a spanking new ps5 saved in a couple of years or hav loads of ugly spots from wasting ther cash on sweets and fizzy drinks


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2020)

Or you can wait a few more years, have cheap consoles with all the hacks, teething problems from the first consoles hopefully worked out (or at least known about, hopefully it does not conflict with hacks), a decent second hand market for things and know if they are getting games or are duds.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 27, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I dont mind for this cost since you have plenty time to save money. It is okay if they have PS4 backward compatibility but if they also have PS1,PS2, and PS3 (I doubt) on PS5 as well then 599 will be worth. Otherwise, 450 to 499 sounds right.
> 
> For PC.. Yes and no. I'm into God of War and it wont be on PC.. Many other games that aren't available on PC and wont be on PC. So I m stick with PS things, thought.
> 
> ...


No one was mentioning nintendo lmfao
Also the wii was literally the second most successful video game console of all time lol, they do know how
As for PC, Sony's starting this trend of porting previous ps4 exclusives to pc, with horizon zero dawn and Crash coming over. God of War could be coming too.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


> Didn't you say the same thing with the ps4-is 2447 games not enough for you https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_4_games


dude stop cherrypicking with the ps4 lol, he's talking about the ps5
the ps5 won't have any games at launch day. you'd know this if you even knew consoles


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 27, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> dude stop cherrypicking with the ps4 lol, he's talking about the ps5
> the ps5 won't have any games at launch day. you'd know this if you even knew consoles


He also said ps4 which you've not obviously seen and he is a constant depressing negative person with his bs long posts thts why I blocked him


----------



## smf (Mar 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Tht doesn't happen in the video game industry



It has

[URL]https://www.nytimes.com/1996/05/20/business/sony-cuts-machine-s-price.html[/URL]
https://segaretro.org/Press_release:_1996-05-17:_Sega_Saturn_Price_Drops_to_$199


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> He also said ps4 which you've not obviously seen and he is a constant depressing negative person with his bs long posts thts why I blocked him


IDK man, with all this bs going around it seems more realistic to be a pessimist nowadays 
Many gaming events are getting canceled due to the fucking coronavirus, which is such a big deal to the point stores are having shortages due to this. It also doesn't help that Coronavirus is recent too (it started right at the start of the decade) and there's no vaccine, potentially meaning you could die from that shit
meanwhile gamestop is doing everything in their power to exploit corona and get as many sales from it due to them dying
Ever since like, what, 2012 all the scummy gaming companies have been on the top, EA, activision, epic games, ubisoft, they're all shit but they all dominate the 3rd party gaming industry.
And you expect him to be "LaLAlALAlA happy day DDD"
Kind of an unreasonable expectation with how stuff is going down nowadays


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> He also said ps4 which you've not obviously seen and he is a constant depressing negative person with his bs long posts thts why I blocked him


I really seem to rub you the wrong way and I am not sure why.

I fucking love games. Have hundreds of things. Have played them for decades. When not playing games I spend my spare time and no small amount of my limited funds learning incredibly complicated electronics, coding and similar skills to hack them just to have more of them or make what I have better (or simply repair things), as well as all the time seeking out the good stuff, rare stuff and tools for the former.
This however is nothing unusual around here (long standing gaming forum with a hacking bent and all that) and generally what makes for someone that gets on well with the site (give or take those that have not been around decades to have played games for them, in that case if you are on your way to such a feat you will probably still fit right in).

However this last few years have been awful for me when it comes to games. I still like games (working my way through the 360 library still and having a great time, busted out my gamecube a while back and had a great time there) but every time I try to engage with this current gen of game consoles I find myself seriously wanting, and believe me I have tried.
No company seems to be providing me with fun games. They are recognisable to me as games but when I play them I get awful systems, microtransactions out of the arse, no cheats to have some fun with, tepid stories, remakes that miss the point of the originals entirely (or add nothing to them), smaller levels and generally weak writing and bland gameplay. I wish it was not the case but that seems to be what goes.
Anyway as I sit here at the end of another console generation, a time when I usually look back on things and see to setting up a collection to carry me into the future with I have nothing. Nothing that provided an exemplary example of a gameplay style, nothing that pushed the boat out, nothing that changed the way people think about certain things or provided us an entirely new (or maybe just long forgotten) way of play. I saw the start of it towards the end of the previous generation (and decades before in the case of arcades) but momentum and the extant library carried things forward enough.
If you have some hidden cache of games that I somehow missed despite making it something of my job to stay on top of things, including all the weird and wonderful*, then please please please do share with the class as I am not the only one. When I look at the xbone and PS4 library having played the 360 and PS3 (also PC of the day) I can only shake my head at what we now lack. While the gamecube, PS2 and xbox are in some cases showing their age (not all but still some) they still showcase some love for the concept, interesting ideas and a pursuit of fun in whatever form that might take. When I look at the Switch and 3ds library having had a wonderful time on the GBA and DS I can only shake my head at what we now lack, even more so if we want to consider homebrew but that is more a function of availability and economics (there are more powerful devices that you are not only welcome to code for but can get paid to code stuff for as well... such things did not exist back during the GBA and most of DS and PSP days so I am not so bothered about that).

*as in I recently published a 40K word/100 a4 page document on all the methods I use to follow such things, one I knew few would care about.

I know you have some delusion that if you don't let game developers piss on your head and tell you that it is raining (you have literally quoted me telling me that we should be thankful for what we get and that I should be nice to game devs as game devs provide us with the best form of entertainment known to man before) that suddenly they will never make games again, and all the games that exist will suddenly vanish from existence (or possibly that despite not having anything better to compare it to then they will all become shit in... retrospect?). Personally I go with "do a dance for me monkey and will give you a treat" aka give me what I want and I will pay you for it aka basic economics.
Humans play games, and enough of them play computerised versions these days, that we will never see a crash worth considering outside of those studying economics (indeed the previous one was mostly a US and possibly Canada affair with Japan and Europe not evening pausing during that time). Even if there was then mods, hacks, open source and the millions of games already out there will probably see us never go truly wanting. You don't need to be worried about the health of the game industry.

Worse is nothing looks to be reversing the trend and leading us back towards games with fun mechanics, stories worth sharing, their hand out of my wallet, not treating me like a dumb cunt and an exploration of what can be achieved with the tech available.

If I am negative it is because there is very little to be positive about.


----------



## JayMathis (Mar 27, 2020)

After COVID-19 they've come up with a new number.

Cost of PS5: $70,000


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2020)

JayMathis said:


> After COVID-19 they've come up with a new number.
> 
> Cost of PS5: $70,000


it's over 9000?!!


----------

